# FreeBSD7.3-release and samba3.4 installation problem



## kuki (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all,
First of all, I am new to that forum and to FreeBSD as well.
I would like to install a samba service to create a file/print server.

I did "make install" from /usr/ports/net/samba34 and received an information, that I have samba4-devel and tdb-1.2.0 installed and as samba3.4 puts files in the same folder, I must remove these two packages before I can continue. Uninstalling samba4-devel was easy, but tdb-1.2.0 has more dependencies and I can't remove it. 

How can I install samba3.4 then?


```
pasjonet kuki1 /usr/ports/net/samba34 # make install

===>  samba34-3.4.5_1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      tdb-1.2.0

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```

and


```
pasjonet kuki1 /usr/ports/net/samba34 # pkg_delete tdb-1.2.0
pkg_delete: package 'tdb-1.2.0' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
libmapi-0.9_1
evolution-mapi-0.28.2_2
gnome2-2.28.2_1
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

One solution is to remove tdb and everything that depends on it: `# pkg_delete -r tdb-1.2.0`.

Then `# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 && make rmconfig` and rebuild gnome _without_ evolution-mapi support. This shouldn't take too long, most of it is already installed.


----------



## kuki (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot for your answer.
The command which will allow me to rebuild will launch text based menu where I will be able to deselect what I dont want? Or I have to prepare a config file?


```
pasjonet kuki1 / # cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 && make rmconfig
===> No user-specified options configured for gnome2-2.28.2_2
pasjonet kuki1 /usr/ports/x11/gnome2 #
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

I never build the full gnome, I always stick to gnome2-lite and add the things I need/want. It looks like it only shows that option when building gnome2-lite:

```
.if !defined(GNOME_SLAVE) || ${.CURDIR:T}=="gnome2-lite"
OPTIONS=        XSCREENSAVER "Use xscreensaver as screen saver app" off \
                MAPI "Depend on evolution-mapi (pulls in samba4)" on
.endif
```


----------



## kuki (Apr 12, 2010)

It gives me the same error on gnome2-lite

```
pasjonet kuki1 /usr/ports/x11/gnome2-lite # make rmconfig
===> No user-specified options configured for gnome2-lite-2.28.2_3
```
Gnome2 lite is OK for me. Important is Samba 3.4 as it is well documented and stable. Samba 4 is still under developement and for newbie like me that is not good .


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

To be honest I have no idea why they have that samba4-devel dependency. I know it's needed by evolution-mapi but not why.

Just try to do a `# make config` and see if you get the option menu.


----------



## kuki (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Now I am more into "installing things" thing  problem solved. Gnome reinstalled without evolution-mapi support, no desktop elements lost (despite the backup of course) and samba is now downloading. Thanks again.


----------



## Bernardslave (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks SirDice, that solution was so usefull to me.


----------

